# More Evingston Misteries



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Now, without running to Google Earth, tell me, what direction does that main street...I think it is 1st Ave...run? As a kid I would always listen to my Dad and Uncle argue about it's true direction as we would pass through on our way to a Soda Lake/New Fork river fishing trip.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

North and south?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Evingston has a Main Street?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Probably a trick question, not being in Utah it probably is not even laid out on a north south, east west grid?

Haven't been there for about 20 years and didn't pay much attention then.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's pretty close to a 45°. The original town streets were laid out parallel or perpendicular to the railroad.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Probably a trick question, not being in Utah it probably is not even laid out on a north south, east west grid?
> 
> ........................................


Evingston's not in Utah?

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Of course, The Goob is right, being virtually Evingston's favorite son, he should know. Evingston's grid pattern was just one of the things that let you know you had left the security of Zion and started that journey to the wilds of Wyoming.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Evingston's not in Utah?
> 
> This is my favorite thread.
> 
> .


Ssshhhh....... don't tell anyone, but it was moved just out of Utah but close enough so those from Utah had a place close enough to buy.... uuhhh......certain things;-)


----------

